# weird crack-like things on back of teeth?? (pic)



## mego (Jan 27, 2013)

Lara was panting a lot and I noticed some weird lines on the back of her canine teeth. They are smooth to the touch, I just got really paranoid and have no idea what they are. I hope they aren't cracks :/. She's not even 15 months old yet, please tell me I am just being paranoid and this is normal :help: it's very hard to find pics of the insides of teeth online so I couldn't find anything

Here's a link to a pic http://i61.tinypic.com/25qvvyx.jpg (large) and I attached the smaller one here.


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

I may be wrong...but I think those are just stains? I think Zeeva has some too...


----------



## mego (Jan 27, 2013)

I found this link ? Tooth Fracture, Broken dog tooth, Broken cat tooth, Chipped canine

_"These are small lines or cracks on the surface of the enamel. They are relatively common in older dogs – especially when they have been working dogs or heavy chewers. Often these need no treatment and may not progress."_

It would seem kind of weird if this was the case since she's not an older dog..


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

It looks like a growth chart!!

I wonder if your pup was chewing on something that scrapped her teeth. It is on all canines or just the one?


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

mego said:


> I found this link ? Tooth Fracture, Broken dog tooth, Broken cat tooth, Chipped canine
> 
> _"These are small lines or cracks on the surface of the enamel. They are relatively common in older dogs – especially when they have been working dogs or heavy chewers. Often these need no treatment and may not progress."_
> 
> It would seem kind of weird if this was the case since she's not an older dog..


Thats not a heavy chewer. The canines are nice and rounded


----------



## mego (Jan 27, 2013)

Lilie said:


> It looks like a growth chart!!
> 
> I wonder if your pup was chewing on something that scrapped her teeth. It is on all canines or just the one?


both bottom ones and the top ones, looks like not as much up there. She's getting sick of me poking around in her mouth lol


----------



## mego (Jan 27, 2013)

hunterisgreat said:


> Thats not a heavy chewer. The canines are nice and rounded


yeah the pic on the link looked kind of like it though and it was the only thing I could find that looked similar.

She doesn't chew much. She gets some raw bones and maybe once in awhile she'll chew on a nylabone


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

mego said:


> yeah the pic on the link looked kind of like it though and it was the only thing I could find that looked similar.
> 
> She doesn't chew much. She gets some raw bones and maybe once in awhile she'll chew on a nylabone


Could be minor damage from kennel/fence chewing... she do any of that?


----------



## mego (Jan 27, 2013)

hunterisgreat said:


> Could be minor damage from kennel/fence chewing... she do any of that?


No  she has a plastic vari-kennel that has zero damage, and we don't have our own yard so she's never outside unattended chewing on things. I don't give her tennis balls because I heard they can cause teeth problems. 

She does use her canines to scrape the insides of these kind of bones clean :


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

mego said:


> No  she has a plastic vari-kennel that has zero damage, and we don't have our own yard so she's never outside unattended chewing on things. I don't give her tennis balls because I heard they can cause teeth problems.
> 
> She does use her canines to scrape the insides of these kind of bones clean :


thats not tennis ball damage. Is it on all four canines?


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

hunterisgreat said:


> thats not tennis ball damage. Is it on all four canines?


Yes, she said both bottom ones, but not so much on the top. I'd expect that kind of damage from chewing on a tin can or something like that.


----------



## mego (Jan 27, 2013)

Lilie said:


> Yes, she said both bottom ones, but not so much on the top. I'd expect that kind of damage from chewing on a tin can or something like that.


ooh yeah she has never had her paws on one of those.
I live in a fairly small apartment so she is literally always in sight and if we aren't home she's crated, so I know she hasn't chewed something like that  With the exception of a cord that wasn't plugged in that she sawed through in 30 seconds and the top of a slipper, she's actually never destroyed or chewed something that wasn't hers.

I have a vet appointment tomorrow for a check back on an anal gland infection she has so I will ask him about the teeth. I have heard of antibiotics having an effect on tooth enamel during development and she was on antibiotics once or twice as a puppy for a UTI, so maybe that did something? I don't know, I just noticed this today and so it's hard to say - just pulling stuff out of no where here


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

I think you could drive your self batty trying to figure it out. I'd let the vet check it out since you will be there. 

If the electrical cord had copper or something in it, I'd guess maybe that could have happened. Or maybe it could have something to do with being on antibiotics and chewing raw bones. I'd be interested in what the vet says. 

Hondo used to chew rocks as a youngster (big ones, not the kind you can swallow). His teeth don't show any signs of scrapes or scratches. But he was only on antibiotics once.


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

We had similar damage on one lower canine, just enamel, but rather than cracks it was flecks of enamel missing. Since we do bitework we elected to crown it


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

If it's caused by chewing on metal there will likely be flecks of metal embedded I. The tooth clearly visible on xray


----------



## K9POPPY (Mar 6, 2014)

Looks likely to be simply some cracks in the enamel, my dentist has shown me how all of our teeth(humans) have cracks in the enamel, nothing to really worry about-


----------



## Squeetie (Jan 19, 2012)

Just checking to see if the vet had any insight about the marks on Lara's chompers!


----------



## mego (Jan 27, 2013)

hey sorry didn't update this...
he said it seemed like normal wear from chewing and it shouldn't be anything to worry about. He said just keep an eye on it and make sure they don't start to feel like enamel is chipping off and if I felt paranoid about it I could always get them covered or capped but he didn't see that necessary


----------

